# Migrating to CANADA from UK



## Angelika Gorb (May 10, 2021)

Hi , 
I would like to ask if there is anyone who successfully applied to migrate to _CANADA from UK?_ What is the best process and trustfully emigration agencies? 
Any advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

How do you qualify to emigrate?


----------



## Angelika Gorb (May 10, 2021)

Crawford said:


> How do you qualify to emigrate?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Most people emigrate under employment or family processes. Some under investment programs.
If you have a profession that Canada wants or needs then you are more likely to be offered employment and a visa. 
Family sponsorship is viable if you already have family in Canada






Immigrate to Canada - Canada.ca







www.canada.ca





Which of the above relates to you?


----------

